# benelli supernova



## daly (Jul 19, 2007)

hey all iam a first time poster on this forum  
and iam looking at buying a new supernova for this septembers hunting and was just wondering if any one has incounterd any problems with there supernova's :beer:


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey there,
I have a supernova and have never had any probs with it. I shoot it for clay pigeons, as well as for pheasant and grouse. I couldn't be more happy with it.!


----------



## daly (Jul 19, 2007)

great to hear!
i was all so wanting to use it for some trap at the club 
but i was wondering is supernova that much better then the nova, because i know that it says on the benelli website that the supernova's machining is alot tighter making for a smoother cycling action, this does sound nice along with the comfortect, but is it worth the extra money , or is the nova just as good
cheers


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Yup, we have one. I love it. Shoots a bit high, but still a great gun.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Daly,
Had quick question for you. If you are going to purchase a Benelli, why not go with the Super Black Eagle?


----------



## daly (Jul 19, 2007)

i dident have enough money for the black eagle, lol but beleave me i want it
but i buaght the supernova ive downed lots of bird with it, couldent be happier with it, i am a guide in lake of the woods and this gun stands up to the abuse of everyday use out on the lake, i really couldent be happier 
this a recent pic of me with some hunters i took out
iam the guy on the right hand side with the benelli


----------

